# help for family member.



## creme egg (31 Jan 2007)

HI all,

I just want to hopefully get some advise, or even just an impartial view on the following situation for family member.

Mr X has moved in with his child and spouse (about 2 years ago now) 
Mr X was living with his partner and the situation was bad, child was worried for mr X's health (has some health problems) so child put pressure on him to move out, and in with them instead.

This situation is not working out at all. Mr X does not really go out, and child and spouse have no time to themselves, and cannot afford to be going out very much (to get out of house) 

There has been a lot of talks (and some very heated ones too) between the three concerned. Mr X is arguing that he would not be in situation if child had not put lots of pressure on him to move out. This is also putting a lot of pressure on child and spouse.

Child and spouse have a rental property that they want Mr X to move into. The problem there is Mr X cannot afford to pay rent/mortgage, even with renting the other room. Child and spouse cannot afford to suppliment this for him. 
Mr X has no savings/property of his own. He has a very very small business, run from home, and has no-one working for him. 

Basically Mr X would be ok with moving into rental property if the mortgage was not there. He would be able to live from day to day.

Mr X feels that he cannot go looking for assistance from welfare support from govt, as he has not paid tax/prsi in a long time, and is afraid he will get caught.

Can anyone help with this? Basically Im looking for suggestions on how Mr X can support himself.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2007)

> *help for a family member*


----------



## PM1234 (31 Jan 2007)

So....to summarise if I have read correctly it is not an option to move back to where he lived originally and Mr X wants/has to live somewhere rent and mortgage free? 

The only solution I can see is to check if he is eligible for state help which I'm sure you have done already?


----------



## aircobra19 (12 Feb 2007)

If running the small business and avoiding tax/prsi doesn't earn enough to keep Mr X. If the health issue eventually interfere wih the business what happens then?


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2007)

If the small business is earning so little he probably has no tax liability anyway and may qualify for state assistance. He should talk to an accountant about this. If it’s not clear at that stage he should talk to a solicitor and then talk to his local Revenue office. He/you might be surprised how human they are. Once that is cleared up he can talk to the department of social welfare.
If he doesn’t have the money for the accountant or solicitor he (or both of you) should call into a citizens advice centre.


----------

